# HYDROPNICS, Trying it again.



## Meerkat

I'm going to try the hydroponics again since they did so good last year although I couldn't find an organic way to grow hydropnicaly.

Its still better than buying the GMO crap at the stores.

I'll park this here for further reference.






Another one for reference.


----------



## Meerkat

Decided to try to grow as we need until we can build up our preps again. Starting over with greenhouse plants. Here in Florida we should be able to grow some semi tropic plants under cover.

Anyone here use Johnny Seeds? I tried Baker Creek and not real pleased but it could be my fault since last year was trying in many ways for us.


----------



## Meerkat

[ Not changing the subject just saying we still plan on trying aquaponics later on.]
Also thinking about buying some goldfish for later on, let them be growing to a good size in our pond while we study more on the subject. Goldfish are good beginning fish,they can stand all kinds of water temps and abuse,haha. VERY HARDY!. You can grow food with them just as well as the popular ones but you can't eat them. Unlike the tilapia and perch.

I had heard that the popular fish for aquaponics are hard to keep for beginners. The water temp has to be fairly exact for them.


----------



## LincTex

Meerkat said:


> You can grow food with them just as well as the popular ones but you can't eat them.


HA! Who says you can't eat goldfish!?



Meerkat said:


> I had heard that the popular fish for aquaponics are hard to keep for beginners.


I love the quote I read on one site: "At first, you will be a serial fish killer"

HAHA!

http://www.windward.org/notes/notes66/walt66_t.htm

http://howlingmoose.com/09-resource-fair-presentation.pdf


----------



## Meerkat

LincTex said:


> HA! Who says you can't eat goldfish!?
> 
> I love the quote I read on one site: "At first, you will be a serial fish killer"
> 
> HAHA!
> 
> http://www.windward.org/notes/notes66/walt66_t.htm
> 
> http://howlingmoose.com/09-resource-fair-presentation.pdf


 LOl, you may be right, I have heard their cousin , Koi are delicacy's in Japan.

I found this one with exact measurements for the formular for hydros. I'll just park it here till I get ready to use it. 
What I like about this man is he is a very good teacher, simple and to the point. No loud ugly music in the background irritating you so much you can't learn or concentrate, no loud machinery doing a number on your nerves either.


----------



## LincTex

Meerkat said:


> LOl, you may be right, I have heard their cousin , Koi are delicacy's in Japan.


Goldfish will get as big. My dad had them in the huge wooden livestock water tank as a kid.

These are up to 18" long:
http://www.foxnews.com/science/2013/02/22/monster-goldfish-found-in-lake-tahoe/

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/02/20/monster-goldfish-lake-tahoe-aquarium-dumping_n_2727290.html


----------



## JustCliff

Meercat:
Have you looked at Vertigro? They are not too far from you. I took a tour of their place last year. They were willing to answer any questions I had. 
http://vertigro.com/


----------



## Meerkat

JustCliff said:


> Meercat:
> Have you looked at Vertigro? They are not too far from you. I took a tour of their place last year. They were willing to answer any questions I had.
> http://vertigro.com/


Thanks Cliff I'll try to check that place out in next couple weeks.:beercheer:

OFF TOPIC,
Also I picked up 20 small fry goldfish today and put them in a container for later on, it will be awhile till they grow up. Meantime I'm going to stick with hydroponics.


----------



## LincTex

Meerkat said:


> Also I picked up 20 small fry goldfish today and put them in a container for later on, it will be awhile till they grow up. Meantime I'm going to stick with hydroponics.


If you have fish swimming around in your tank, you may as well run the water through a pump and a growbed. Can't hurt to experiment (well, except for the cost of the 20 goldfish!)


----------



## stanb999

Looking forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## Meerkat

JustCliff said:


> Meercat:
> Have you looked at Vertigro? They are not too far from you. I took a tour of their place last year. They were willing to answer any questions I had.
> http://vertigro.com/


 I saved this site you recommended for later.:wave:


Davarm said:


> Just to follow up on the "Reveal" from Glen Beck, here is what he was talking about. It may seem rather benign compared to what is happening in the country at the moment but its another attempt to rewrite history and further redirect the path the country is on at this time.
> 
> http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...rified-by-americas-latest-propaganda-machine/
> 
> Glenn Beck on Thursday broached a topic that he said "horrified" him when it was brought to his attention roughly two weeks ago, describing it as an "effort to re-write our history and catalyze a new culture for America" with the help of "America's latest propaganda machine."
> 
> Beck proceeded to tell his viewers about two groups, the first called "Imagining America" and the second called "The U.S. Department of Arts and Culture."
> 
> The latter isn't actually a body of the United States government, but in the group's own words, "the nation's newest people-powered department, founded on the truth that art and culture are our most powerful and under-tapped resources for social change."
> Glenn Beck Speaks About Re Shaping History, Imagining America, and the Department of Arts and Culture
> 
> (Photo: TheBlaze TV)
> 
> Beck highlighted various individuals affiliated with the organizations, who he described as "the people that will be teaching and influencing your children" through "art and music and film and history books."
> 
> Among the topics the individuals were caught on tape discussing was the fair redistribution of wealth and how "we're funding the arts through the Cultural Development Fund, which is upwards of $20-some-odd million funding our cultural communities."
> 
> Beck also said Imagining America was created by Bill Clinton, and that its membership now includes roughly 90 universities including Columbia University, Brown University, the University of Chicago, and more.
> 
> Many receive funds from the Soros-linked Tides Foundation, Beck added, in addition to various government grants.
> 
> "Several of the board members work closely with the government, what a surprise!" Beck remarked. "&#8230;So we have the government, radicals, and the universities, and some of their affiliates are actually public officials. They actually hold conferences and presentations about how to re-author American history, and it's [funded] by you."
> 
> Watch more of Beck's explanation, below:
> Complimentary Clip from TheBlaze TV
> 
> Beck said the entire scenario "looks uncomfortably &#8230; [like] the Ministry of Propaganda and Public Enlightenment," the government agency used to enforce and regulate the culture of Nazi Germany in the 1940′s.
> 
> "This is exactly what Germany was doing. They re-imagined history with a look to the social frontier," he said. "This is exactly what this group is doing. You need to tell your friends and if they don't believe you, doesn't matter. You need to keep your eye on these people."
> 
> Beck said the history of the United States will be turned "into a story full of evil and hatred," and that your kids are already not learning history, without any new efforts.
> 
> "[And] I have news for you, we never learned history, and you know it if you've watched me for a long time," he added. "The facts that we have shown you tell you that you already were indoctrinated, but now we're going to take this to a whole new level."
> 
> "We have got to start putting our money and our heads together," Beck implored. "We have got to start putting our best minds together and look for a big picture. We're talking about, 'Can we save the sequester of 2%.' They're talking about changing the world!'"
> Complimentary Clip from TheBlaze TV
> 
> Beck has long maintained the solution to the country's problems will come from the American people and the pulpit, and invited Pastor Rafael Cruz - the father of Texas Senator Ted Cruz (R) - to weigh in on the issue.
> 
> "We could talk about all the things the world wants to talk about, your son and everything else, but I want to talk to you about - the answer is not going to come from Washington," Beck began.
> 
> "Absolutely not," Cruz, who fled communist Cuba as a young man, remarked. "It will come from we the people."
> 
> The pastor added that listening to Beck's remarks earlier in the program, it was almost like listening to what happened in Cuba under Castro.
> 
> You have a "ministry of misinformation&#8230;in all the communist countries," he said. "Did you know, Glenn, we have a ministry of misinformation in this country? It's called the liberal media. They just tell us what they want us to hear, and they are re-writing history."
> 
> Cruz added that in looking at our history today, many would not know that "every one of those 27 grievances in the Declaration of Independence of King George were preached from the pulpits of America before they were written."
> 
> Today, not only do many not know the history behind the Declaration of Independence, but the most recognized lines of it are often distorted. Cruz specifically referenced instances where the president has said "we are endowed" with certain inalienable rights, omitting the phrase "by our Creator."
> 
> "Socialism, Marxism requires that government become your God, so they must destroy the concept of God," Cruz said. "But you know Glenn, if those rights come from government, they are not inalienable."
> 
> When asked what his message is, Cruz remarked: "My message is the pulpit is responsible, like Charles Finney said it very clearly - he was one of the leaders in the Second Great Awakening - if evil prevails in the halls of Congress, the pulpit is responsible for it. If we have moral decay in our society, the pulpit is responsible for it. As shepherds, we have a greater responsibility to be leaders, not to be following."
> 
> But despite the challenges, Cruz said he is not discouraged and referenced a verse in the book of Proverbs that says though the righteous falls seven times, he gets up again.
> 
> "We either stay down there feeling sorry for ourselves, or we get up, wipe our bloody nose, and move forward with twice the determination," he said strongly. "That's what vision will do for you. And when that vision becomes a passion, when it becomes fire in your heart, fire in your bones, nothing can stop you, Glenn&#8230;That gives me hope."


----------



## Meerkat

LincTex said:


> If you have fish swimming around in your tank, you may as well run the water through a pump and a growbed. Can't hurt to experiment (well, except for the cost of the 20 goldfish!)


I'll be using the return line for the hydros for now.But good idea.


----------



## Meerkat

LincTex said:


> If you have fish swimming around in your tank, you may as well run the water through a pump and a growbed. Can't hurt to experiment (well, except for the cost of the 20 goldfish!)





stanb999 said:


> Looking forward to seeing your progress.


I'll put up pictures soon as I learn how , I forgot now how to ' multi quote.  I was doing good at that but now it's not working for me.

Open for lessons if anyone has lots of patience. 

PS, I have them in my library but don't know how to get them here. Also I want them to be private where all my fans can't find me. I have had death threats on some forums, politics can be dangerous,some people are real involved and want to kill for their idols.


----------



## Meerkat

SEED STARTING WITH ROCK WOOL CUBES.


----------



## LincTex

Meerkat said:


> SEED STARTING WITH ROCK WOOL CUBES.


Hmmmm.... interesting. I wonder if that would work with fiberglass insulation?


----------



## Meerkat

LincTex said:


> Hmmmm.... interesting. I wonder if that would work with fiberglass insulation?


 Not sure it would be worth the danger of breathing in that stuff. But guess it would work. Also last time I messed with that fiberglass was the last time I wanted to. I itched for a week, plus being ignorant of what else it can do I wasn't aware of at the time.

I'm thinking of trying tiles, like the ones for swimming pools. I thought and thought what I could use besides plastic. I'm afraid plastic might leach into the plants. So I'm going to try tile for the reservoir this time, it will be heavy so I need to put it where its going to stay for awhile.

Anyone here work with tile? Any suggestions on the grout?

Since basically I'll already be mostly set up for aquaponics this may go into that, first need to read up more and see if its worth it.
Later in the year like when the goldfish grow up, I'll try the aquaponics . I bought 20 goldfish last week to raise.Meantime I'll try to figure out how to feed them.


----------



## Meerkat

Here are some pictures of the little fish we plan to use for aquaponics when they get big enough. We put the pond inside the new greenhouse we'r building.

But first we will start with the hydroponic. Soon as we get everything set up will put up pictures.

Last obne shows where the hydroponics will be soon as its ready. Maybe in a few weeks since it still gets hot here until mid December.


----------



## homestead

Vertigro also has, new to the market this year, organic hydroponic nutrients!

I did a hydroponic Kratky method test using two 4 foot wide x 8 foot long x 6 inch deep beds with 3 1/2 inches water and added the suggested nutrients for the amount. Lettuce, basil, bok choy did great. Also had tomatoes and eggplant but the aphids got those. 

After purchasing Murray Hallam's 3 DVD set ($110 but well worth it)on Aquaponics I have decided that it makes more sense for me to build a closed aquaponic system so I can eliminate the need for hydroponic nutrients and have organic, sustainable, plants and fish! You can grow a wider variety of plants-tomatoes, peppers, carrots, beet, chard, etc as well as greens in the media system. In the deep water culture or floating raft system that I'm using you are limited to greens and herbs, which is fine for me at the moment.

I like Murray's style of teaching. He's humorous and easy to understand. Also, he gives several different ideas for DIY systems using easy to find materials.

I discovered, kind of by accident, that there is such a thing as black soldier fly larvae that will take over your compost bin when it becomes too wet. These larvae are perfect for fish food and also for chickens. You can freeze them or dry them for winter. You can also grow duckweed in your system which is a high protein fish food that can be frozen in cubes for winter use, AND you can feed lettuce to your fish. All of these supplements can go a long way to making your self food production system self sustaining!


----------



## homestead

LincTex said:


> Hmmmm.... interesting. I wonder if that would work with fiberglass insulation?


Not recommended!

Rockwool is nice, but not necessary if you start your seeds using net cups and coarse vermiculite. You fill the 2" or 3" net cups 3/4 full, wet the vermiculite, then place your seed in the cup, cover lightly with a finer grade of vermiculite and place the cups in a shallow tray of water. This will produce capillary watering action and will help seeds to sprout quicker and more evenly. If you are using hydroponic nutrients mix half strength to water the seedlings. If doing aquaponics use fish nutrient water to start seedlings~!


----------



## Meerkat

We ended up buying the DuraSkim R20 WW 20 mil White from

www.globalplasticsheeting.com

I don't know how to put up the site only video's from youtube. Sorry. If the site addy doesn't work the name is " Global Plastic Sheeting".

This is suppose to be plant and fish safe after much googling I decided on this one. I like white so I can see the water but some like the black.

Its expensive but hopefully its safe.


----------



## Meerkat

First address was wrong, try the new one I just edited and put up.

www.globalplasticsheeting.com


----------



## Meerkat

Meerkat said:


> Here are some pictures of the little fish we plan to use for aquaponics when they get big enough. We put the pond inside the new greenhouse we'r building.
> 
> But first we will start with the hydroponic. Soon as we get everything set up will put up pictures.
> 
> Last obne shows where the hydroponics will be soon as its ready. Maybe in a few weeks since it still gets hot here until mid December.


 The new greenhouse will be remodled, haha. We put the top on first , mistake! We should have just covered the whole top and sides at once. it saves on all the cutting and frame work. So tops coming off and plastic will be used for front and back[ no waste, the stuff is not cheap]. We are slow and old hubby is disabled and now has flu so it happens when it happens around here. 

Also the fish are aging a heck of a lot slower than we are so may have to buy some bigger gold fish when we start aquaponics.


----------



## smalltime

You can grow organic, hydroponically using compost teas... If you do a search for Marijuana growing forums, you will be absolutely amazed at the useful information you will find. Most of those guys eat, sleep and breath hydroponics. Allot of them grow organically because they are Medicinal users.


----------



## LincTex

smalltime said:


> You can grow organic, hydroponically using compost teas... If you do a search for Marijuana growing forums, you will be absolutely amazed at the useful information you will find.


LOL!! Google's hired FED Nazi's will surely add you to another "list"....

instead search for "Compost tea"


----------



## smalltime

LOL! I don't worry about the FED Nazi's  I have GOD, GUTS, and GUNS on my side! besides, I'm sure I'm already on all their list Blahahahha! I suggest the MJ grow sites because they actually brew and use these tea's, post their formulas, trials and errors, pictures etc... Anyone can post some generic info on compost teas but few site's actually do real world step by step trial and error info.


----------



## Meerkat

LincTex said:


> LOL!! Google's hired FED Nazi's will surely add you to another "list"....
> 
> instead search for "Compost tea"


 LOL, it seems I have managed to get on all list both hate and fed. So I don't worry about it except when things go bump at night.


----------



## Meerkat

About to start up the hydroponics again. Lettuce is already got its true leaves and so do lots of tomato seedlings.

Some will be put into soil too.


----------

